# Chilaxing



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Just had to take a photo of Bellini on the top of the settee, then realised all the boys were together, perfect for a group shot. The two black cats are Sooty and Sweep aka the Terror Twins. Duke in the middle.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what great pictures, made me smile.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

beautiful pictures love how there all just chilling  lovely!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Lovely to see Bellini again - hasn't he grown! They are great photos.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> Lovely to see Bellini again - hasn't he grown! They are great photos.


He really is a big boy now and very heavy, I have to say though he isn't fat. He is such a loveable and laid back boy. To be fair to him he is the TC here.

As you know initially I wasn't sure the dynamics would work all being males in one household but it really is harmonious.

I am eager to get their outdoor pen up especially days like today, we are just waiting for the patio area to be completed.


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

What a beautiful boy he is.

Love the group pictures and the fact that you call sooty and sweep the terror twins!!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

What a great relaxed position - he is gorgeous :001_smile:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great photos :thumbup1: Seems ages since I saw your gorgeous boys :001_wub:


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pic...makes me chill out just looking at him...


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahh super pictures, What a gorgeous fur family :001_tt1:


----------

